# pics from my trip out west



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Grand Canyon from the air
Nevada mountains


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*+*

Lake Pleasant, AZ


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*+*

Ben Avery Archery Range


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*+*

Ben Avery


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

Great photo's.


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*+*

Usery Mt. Archery Range


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*+*

Usery Mt


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*++*

Usery Mt


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*+++*

near Prescott, AZ


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*+*

near Prescott


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*+*

Desert west of Prescott
Hoover Dam
Lake Mead


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*+*

Mountains north of Lake Mead


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Those are some sweet pics....and a cool range. Hinky would complain about them all being walk backs.....but I like it  

But you better watch where you walk....otherwise you will need some tweezers for sure:wink:

Next time run the Yote over.


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*+*

weather report while I was there....

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/w...now-to-flagstaff/3401672833/?icid=VIDLRVNWS01


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sweet I hope you signed a bail NC archers rule the range or something to that matter. I will shoot there before I die. That is my plan at least.
Was that a Javilina?


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hinky would complain about them all being walk backs.....


Since I've shot the courses at Ben Avery and Usery Mountain is my "home" range I can tell you the only walk back targets are on the practice ranges. On Usery's field courses, and most of Ben Avery's, you shoot the target, collect your arrows and move on down the trail to the next shooting stake. The front 28 target range at Usery is about 1.5-1.75 miles. That back 28 target range is coser to 2 miles, and if you count up and down it's over that. (smile)

Dave


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

nice pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

excellent photos treaton... and great shooting also !!

:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Tim - these pix bring back a lot of memories from many days ago. Like Jarlicker, I plan to shoot these Field courses sometime in my life. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Sweet I hope you signed a bail NC archers rule the range or something to that matter. I will shoot there before I die. That is my plan at least.
> Was that a Javilina?





pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Tim - these pix bring back a lot of memories from many days ago. Like Jarlicker, I plan to shoot these Field courses sometime in my life. :wink:


Can you say road trip???...Oh hold up...no way in H*** I'm signing up to be in the same car with you two jokers for that long...

Great pictures Tim...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

That is some gorgeous country out there. Never been but it's on my "List of Things to Do".


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Sweet I hope you signed a bail NC archers rule the range or something to that matter. I will shoot there before I die. That is my plan at least.
> Was that a Javilina?


It looked like a Javelina to me. I couldn't see the scoring rings though.:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks Treaton, added to my bucket list..


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Awhhhh Thanks Tim......

You brought back memories of my Sporting Clay shooting days out there at Ben Avery's and weekend trips up to Sedona.....I was sitting in a little mexican restaurant with some friends sipping margaritas one winter day and it began snowing....what a sight!!

Can't wait to have the opportunity to go back out and take my bow this time.....*
.


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

nice pics. i see you are from yadkinville. i work in yadkinville but live in wilkes. i shoot at broken arrow in elkin. are you a member there? if not, where do you shoot around here?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Tim has a field archery range built on his property. Known as the Moo-tel. Do a search on this forum, you'll find plenty of pictures of it.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

dontpunchit - I bet you may have met treaton on one of your trips out to the barn. He was a regular out there.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

looks like a AT road-trip is in order.... a compliment to the Hillbilly...

just need to figure the "correct" time frames... i'm IN !!


----------



## kamiwalker527 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Desert Pics*



Spoon13 said:


> That is some gorgeous country out there. Never been but it's on my "List of Things to Do".


I grew up about 20 miles from there. You are right, the desert is a beautiful place. The cactus in the pics are no worse than the Poison Ivy in most field courses or natural forest. They actually come out pretty easy. It is the "jumping cactus" that can be a big problem. Just walk within about 2 feet of one and your done. 
Gary


----------



## kamiwalker527 (Dec 16, 2008)

I was wondering what that range looked like. I am moving back to AZ and will be joining that club when I get there.


----------



## MI-Ice (Mar 15, 2008)

I lived in Phoenix, Az for 4 years and I just moved this past summer, Ben Avery was my favorite place to shoot. I wish there there was a place like that here. Good shooting and excercise!


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

jarlicker said:


> dontpunchit - I bet you may have met treaton on one of your trips out to the barn. He was a regular out there.


very well could have. i met so many down there it's hard to keep track of everyone.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I forgot I took this pic of Treaton warming up at the Usery mountain course.










Man I wish we could have finished that Field round. The weather just wasn't cooperating. As it turns out, though- we got to have mexican food and some of the best gelato on the planet much sooner than we expected.

Treaton- I'm still trying to figure out how to ship you some without it melting.


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

WrongdayJ said:


> I forgot I took this pic of Treaton warming up at the Usery mountain course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The way the towel is wrapped around my leg gives you an idea of the windy conditions. Nevertheless, it was a great trip and WrongdayJ is a great host. Looking forward to returning the favor at my range this summer.

Wonder how much it costs to ship a cooler with dry ice across the country?:wink: Maybe I'll just try to get by with Goodberry's until my next trip to AZ.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treaton said:


> The way the towel is wrapped around my leg gives you an idea of the windy conditions. Nevertheless, it was a great trip and WrongdayJ is a great host. Looking forward to returning the favor at my range this summer.
> 
> Wonder how much it costs to ship a cooler with dry ice across the country?:wink: Maybe I'll just try to get by with Goodberry's until my next trip to AZ.


Oh, that's a towel on your leg - I thought somebody forgot to show you how to wear chaps.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Notice you only see one of his hands in the photo. That is because Tim his hiding one of those Gelato thingys in the other hand and he know he is going to need to whip his chin with that said towel. Trust me that man know what he needs out on the road


----------

